# File names in TTG



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

One annoying issue I run into with TTG is the naming convention. Currently it's; showname, description (if available), recorded date. I think it would make a lot of sense to swap the description and recorded dates around because then, even if there was description information, the shows would be listed in order. Because if there is description info it completely screws up the order and if you have a bunch of the same show, say, The Colbert Report and/or The Daily Show, which are both horrible with descriptions, if you want to watch the shows in order you have to spend some time figuring out what the order is.

And, hey if this is something you actually wanted to change, why not make the date an all numeric computer friendly format like yyyymmdd, that way the order would be perfect.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

SeanC said:


> One annoying issue I run into with TTG is the naming convention. Currently it's; showname, description (if available), recorded date. I think it would make a lot of sense to swap the description and recorded dates around because then, even if there was description information, the shows would be listed in order.


It's simple to write a script to do this and have it run in the background on your PC.


----------

